# When others criticize us, do we see our functions?



## sahana (May 13, 2013)

good information.


----------



## Entropic (Jun 15, 2012)

As a whole:

- You need to smile more.
- You sometimes laugh at the inappropriate moments and it's rude.
- You're insensitive.
- Your ideas are unrealistic. 
- You're logically intimidating. 
- You need to see more people. 
- You can learn to be caring towards other people. 
- You're thinking is too complicated.
- You're arrogant.


----------

